# Floor Drain



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I am told that when you have a high efficiency HVAC system installed in your home that it requires a floor drain. What other alternatives are there if you don't have one? I am also told that you can't have it plumbed to the outside and let it drain on the ground due to freezing. Thank you.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Drill a hole right below drain tube through concrete floor. Go buy a funnel and allow it to drip the condensation through. They also make a pump for this. It's about the size of a shoebox. Then you could plumb it into a drain line in the house. Couple of options for you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

The hole through th e floor is assuming it's in your basement. Make sure it can drain somewhere, the furnace will not run if the drain gets plugged.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Tiny Little (Jan 30, 2013)

Condensate pump


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Illgodownintheswamp said:


> Drill a hole right below drain tube through concrete floor. Go buy a funnel and allow it to drip the condensation through. They also make a pump for this. It's about the size of a shoebox. Then you could plumb it into a drain line in the house. Couple of options for you.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have a small pump that pumps the water over to my laundry tub.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I also have a pump. It ties into my main. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine pumps into the laundry sink, I have seen some to the sump pump. and some to the drain in the floor.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I piped mine to the summp hole 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

the good thing is you have choices,
1.If your exsiting floor drain is within reasonable distance and it is not in a high traffic area you can run a pitched away pvc drain line from the furance to the floor drain without a pump

2.If the floor drain is considerable distance away but not in a high traffic area adding a pump will work.

3. if the floor drain is not an options running flexable 3/8 clear tube from a pump at the base of the furnace up and overhead to a laundry is another option.

routing under the floor is also an option but 99% of most jobs use option 1, 2 or 3 your choice, good luck


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Thanks fellas -

I'm looking at the pump and drain it to my vanity sink trap in the bathroom using a dish washer adapter above the trap. If that doesn't work, I can also go to the clothes washer stand pipe. Thanks again.


----------



## mattwins1 (Oct 29, 2008)

caseyj said:


> Thanks fellas -
> 
> I'm looking at the pump and drain it to my vanity sink trap in the bathroom using a dish washer adapter above the trap. If that doesn't work, I can also go to the clothes washer stand pipe. Thanks again.


I ran my condensate pump hose up over down my washer drain pipe.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

mattwins1 said:


> I ran my condensate pump hose up over down my washer drain pipe.


 
Sounds like this option would be best


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine drains to my sumpump where it gets pumped ot on the ground outside. It is only condensation and there isn't that much at all.


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

if you have A/C the amount of water can be considerable, condensate pumps work great.


----------



## orrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Condensate pump is not required but if needed so it's a great solution to pump the drain water. I have installed the drain pipe directly to the under floor and there is a hose where the water will go to the main hole.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

As a HVAC guy i recommend an condensate pump. 
The condensate of high efficient furnicess can be very agressive. So make sure not to drain it in a metall pipe. It will damage your pipes after a while. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

